# FREE dog.....



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, long story short I have a Chessie that needs to find a new home. The city in which I begrudgedly abide has decided that I am the one responsible to make dog poo not stink, as well as be responsible to make dogs not bark at cats. Even though I am 100% within my rights and have never been ticketed, I can't take it anymore.

He's a great dog, comes from awesome stock, hunts well, listens well, and is 100% loyal. In the interest of honesty I haven't had him out on ducks, just pheasants, but he's solid in the upland, so I don't see ducks being an issue.

He has to go, and unfortunatly if I can't find him a home, I'll have to have him put down. And quite frankly I'd just as soon save the $45 and have him go to someone that can get him out a little bit.

It's a tragic situation and one I'd rather not be in, but I am in no postion to prolong the agony and I don't have the resources to fight it through the proper legal chanels. 

If you have a spot, or just need a dog, shoot me a PM.

Later,
Kev


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

kev I would be intrusted in your dog where do you live? How trinied is he?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

man kev, sorry to hear about that... that same problem was the reason we chose to move from our first home. the free roaming cat issue is a real pain. if folks knew what no good "lil tabbey" was up to while out, they'd be shocked. (consuming songbirds, ect)

id suck him up from you in a second if i didnt already have my lab.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

will him get along with pitt;


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I use to have the free roaming cat issue in my neighborhood. I took car of the issue by telling everyone that I was putting out live traps and the cats were going to the pound. After catching 15 cats the neighbors started to get the idea that I was not kidding. Now I don't have to worry about cats much any more.

Back to the topic. Sorry to hear that you have to let a good friend go. It's never an easy choice.

400bull


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> will him get along with pitt;


oh hell........ :roll:

he said he would make a good duck dog! not a good coot dog!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Klark said:


> will him get along with pitt;


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How old? Pics?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry guys, just got back to the computer.

No pictures. I'm sure I have some somewhere, but I don't have anyway to get them on the computer.

He's "trained" to the point where he'll sit and come back. He's never had a ton of formal training but some. I'd say he's probably seen somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 pheasants and handfull of chuckars (before you beat me to death over the pheasant thing, I'm a guide at a club, and he's gone on some trips). Bottom line he goes in the crate when you tell him, sits if you want him to, and fetches things that you shoot.

He gets along fine with my other male dog. No idea about a pitbull.

I believe he is 4 or 5 years old. I'd have to check to make sure, but it's right there.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

house trained?


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

kev I'm going to be in logan today. Could i come by and look at your dog?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

i want to say to i think it good you tryen to give him away to a good home first and not putting a price tag on his head to make some money like yuppie scum; someone will get a dam good friend out of this deel;


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Klark said:


> i want to say to i think it good you tryen to give him away to a good home first and not putting a price tag on his head to make some money like yuppie scum; someone will get a dam good friend out of this deel;


ohh how you try so hard.... :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> i want to say to i think it good you tryen to give him away to a good home first and not putting a price tag on his head to make some money like yuppie scum; someone will get a dam good friend out of this deel;


Clark, please define "yuppie scum"... or in other words, what does "yuppie scum" mean? o-||


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anybody know Kevin # so I can call him about his dog


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

My number is 801-258-1173. I'll be in Logan today. Give me a call


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

shuan look at wikiepedia; that have best and true definition of yuppie scum and the that way the ones on here like nooda that think they better then everyone won,t make fun of my spelling and computer knowelidge' " you is what you is" that to you mr. n!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Klark said:


> shuan look at wikiepedia; that have best and true definition of yuppie scum and the that way the ones on here like nooda that think they better then everyone won,t make fun of my spelling and computer knowelidge' " you is what you is" that to you mr. n!


HUH??? Are you Dustin's brother? You could be typing in Spanish and not making sense in two languages... And who's nooda? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Klark said:


> shuan look at wikiepedia; that have best and true definition of yuppie scum and the that way the ones on here like nooda that think they better then everyone won,t make fun of my spelling and computer knowelidge' " you is what you is" that to you mr. n!


 -_O- o-||


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> shuan look at wikiepedia; that have best and true definition of yuppie scum and the that way the ones on here like nooda that think they better then everyone won,t make fun of my spelling and computer knowelidge' " you is what you is" that to you mr. n!


you cant even spell my name right, and you have something to copy from!! -_O- let me help you, its "S H A U N". not "S H U A N". close enough i guess. are you hispanic or something?? thats kinda the vibe im getting from you. a very judgemental person, such as yourself should be very careful on the names you call people. you arent perfect, not even close. i take offense to you calling me and others "yuppie scum", and yes, you have called me that directly several times. unless you want to be called names, and trust me, there are names out there that cut much deeper than the ones you call people, i'd be real careful on the things you call fellow waterfowlers :O•-:

FYI, here in America people spell your name with a "C".


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

o-||


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys are all prety funny. But could one of you please pass my name along to Kevin and let him know I would really like to come by and look at his dog. I have too boys who would love to play catch and love kev dog. My name is nathan merrill and kevin please if someone hasn't claimed it yet. I would be real interested in the dog. my phone is 801-258-1173 
thank you in advance


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> let me help you, its "S H A U N". not "S H U A N". close enough i guess. are you hispanic or something?


Isn't your name bisexual? The girls I've seen with that name usually spell it the same way you do... Most guys spell it "Shawn" or "Sean"... :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > let me help you, its "S H A U N". not "S H U A N". close enough i guess. are you hispanic or something?
> 
> 
> Isn't your name bisexual? The girls I've seen with that name usually spell it the same way you do... Most guys spell it "Shawn" or "Sean"... :O•-:


NO!! :lol: im not "most guys", im me


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Found him a home, thanks for those that were interested.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I don't get on the computer often, and check in here even less.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

that good news;


----------

